# Wow! Somebody in CA jump on this!



## C-Bag (Oct 20, 2019)

Various Machines for Sale
					

Diamond Horizontal Mill - $700 South Bend Shaper - $500 2 powered Hacksaws - $200 each Davis and Wells Band Saw - $500 Champ tool grinder - $500 Red Devil Paint Shaker - $200



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




Several machines, of note a complete South Bend shaper for $500!


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 20, 2019)

Must be the same guy who had the Clausing mill.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 20, 2019)

If that shaper were in Ohio, I'd try hard to find room for it.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 20, 2019)

If I didn't already have my Atlas, I'd be figuring a way to go get it.  When I went "wow" when I found it my wife asked me what? when I told her she gave me the stink eye, and " you already have one". Good thing is it's been way more handy than I originally thought so it was justified in her mind. But not two........ It's just a shock to see a shaper at a sane price after the Koolaid nutbars on eBay.


----------



## eeler1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Who knows, you might see it amongst the koolaid nutbars soon.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 21, 2019)

Man! some deals there.


----------



## stupoty (Oct 21, 2019)

A paint shaker machine ?? what is left for the poor interns and work experience kids to do any more ??

ha ha 

Stu


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 27, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Various Machines for Sale
> 
> 
> Diamond Horizontal Mill - $700 South Bend Shaper - $500 2 powered Hacksaws - $200 each Davis and Wells Band Saw - $500 Champ tool grinder - $500 Red Devil Paint Shaker - $200
> ...



Thanks for posting this, it didn't  come up under my usual search words. The shaper was already gone, but I picked up the neat little horizontal mill, something I didn't  even know I "needed".


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 27, 2019)

You are welcome. I've toyed with the idea of a horizontal mill several time especially seeing what one guy on YouTube does with it set up with an endmill and as a horizontal boring mill? I think they are far more useful than folks think. Gonna post pics? Get any tooling with it?


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeah I've been watching some YouTube videos on them and agree, that I don't think they are appreciated as much as they should be. I'm in one of the no power areas so surfing on my phone. I'll put up some pics when I don't have to type with my thumbs. It did come with a mountain of tooling,.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 27, 2019)

Do you know if it was being sold by the original owner or the relatives? I was trying to figure out why it so reasonable price wise. Especially the shaper.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 27, 2019)

It was a friend selling for the estate. He was trying to set prices to sell quickly haggle free without giving it away. The shaper was complete but had no tooling.

The original owner had a nice shop with good taste in machines. He also had a 16" Ww2 vintage Southbend, a Clausing 8530 mill and a small surface grinder but those were sold separate from this ad.


----------

